
The Cult and Cults of Brasília (1992) - nwatson
http://www.juliandibbell.com/texts/brasilia.html
======
nwatson
One retreat into mysticism provoked by a pre-information age "de-humanizing"
restructuring of society. There are surely many parallels in computer-informed
society.

Cult headquarters:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vale_do_Amanhecer](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vale_do_Amanhecer)

Google images:
[https://www.google.com/search?q="Vale+do+Amanhecer"&client=m...](https://www.google.com/search?q="Vale+do+Amanhecer"&client=ms-
android-
verizon&prmd=mivn&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwix4OLN4qTYAhUr6YMKHdgqDtgQ_AUIEigC)

------
soneca
Wow, this was an unexpected forum to find out about a mystical place in my
country. Interesting reading though.

The place is still there it seems, with its own TripAdvisor entry:
[https://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Attraction_Review-g303322-d23...](https://www.tripadvisor.com.br/Attraction_Review-g303322-d2349448-Reviews-
Valley_of_Dawn-Brasilia_Federal_District.html)

------
theoh
See also this art project, which relates the fictional astral city of Nosso
Lar
([https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosso_Lar](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nosso_Lar))
to Brasilia: [http://www.jonasstaal.nl/projects/nosso-lar-
brasilia/](http://www.jonasstaal.nl/projects/nosso-lar-brasilia/)

